# HELP: How do i get rid of these? I tried putting bactroban ointment and some went awa



## JP214 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JP214 (Sep 2, 2013)

How do I get rid of these. I tried using bactroban ointments and cause some parts to be bald, some red spots went away but new ones appeared. Your comments will be well appreciated, thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The skin looks very pink, are there bites or whelps there? If so could it be a reaction to a flea bite or some kind of allergic reaction to food?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It could be many things. A skin yeast infection? An allergy (contact or food?).

If it's not going away you need to get to the vet, specially if it's bothering your dog.


----------



## JP214 (Sep 2, 2013)

I feed him beef pro puffy... The red spots are red and raised


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JP214 (Sep 2, 2013)

Red and raised


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Fleas or mange would be my first rule outs. Bactroban may make the area feel better but won't solve the problem.


----------



## JP214 (Sep 2, 2013)

After I applied bactroban, bald spots appeared due to the ointment will the fur grow back?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

as others suggested you need to get a definitive diagnosis from a vet and proceed with treatment from there


----------



## JP214 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

